# Rivals: Das Leid des Controllers



## [HCD] Velcra (18. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute

Wie ja jedem bekannt sein sollte, versucht EA genauso ******* zu werden wie Activision. Mit dem aktuellen
"only Keyboard and xbox-controller-Support" klappt das auch schon ganz gut.

Hab nun mehrfach versucht mit diversen Emus die Xbox-Controller-******* zu umgehen, erfolglos.
Benutzte hierfür Xpadder ( nur kurz weil crap und glaub nich ganz zutreffend ), eines wovon ich schon nimmer den Namen weiß und 
was mir am vielversprechendsten erschien: x360ce
Hier gab es 2 Methoden, mittels einer "App" und mittels Dateien selber pasten. Beides fail..... Sowohl mit 32 als auch 64. 

Hat irgendjemand von euch den Mist hingekriegt? 

Dank euch

 EDIT: Logi Pad und PS 3 Pad benutzt; beide wurden von der Software erkannt, aber wie gesagt, useless


----------



## Bennz (18. Dezember 2013)

x360ce funktioniert mit der 32bit.exe von rivals gut

hier meine config von x360ce


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (18. Dezember 2013)

Denke nich dass deine Controller config bei mir läuft...
 Aber ich checks ma, danke


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (18. Dezember 2013)

Alos 1:1 geht's natürlich net. Eingebaut, nomma exe gestartet, Game startet und wieder ohne Effekt. Beide bit


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (18. Dezember 2013)

OK, habe nun glaub alle existierenden files von x360 durch, und mittels diesen funzt es endliiiiiiich
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4lfqq0DpUo-Z0h4NW1EUkYtUnc/edit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2014)

Falls das Thema noch aktuell sein sollte: 

 Ich spiele Rivals mit dem PS3-Pad und dem DS3 Tool > das PS3-Pad als XBOX360-Pad emulieren lassen und es läuft wunderbar.


----------

